# Toshiba laptop battery date code



## vwgrandwizard (Sep 7, 2009)

anyone have a chart to decipher toshiba battery date codes. I have one with a date code "J6094" and can find no info. thanks in advance for your help. VWGW


----------



## TheRandomTech (Sep 6, 2009)

What do you mean by date? How long it lasts as in performance or how long it should live for. Your battery will last about 2-3 hrs on recommended power saver. Those batteries only last 12-16 months with any moderate capacity, and will last longer if you don't keep them fully charged 100% of the time.


----------



## vwgrandwizard (Sep 7, 2009)

Battery has "Date code J6094" written on its stick-on nomenclature plastic tag. I've always asumumed this was the "Born-on date" of the battery and , like most electronic parts, it is written in a code where the letters mean something (like year, month, or day) and the numbers mean something (again year,month,or day). the Manufacturers typically use this coding for warrntee verification. It helps in diagnosis to know the age of the battery when the charging/storeage system is doing strange things and you don't know the history of the machine/battery.


----------



## Madcatz (Apr 15, 2008)

I've never seen anything about a date code for toshiba, but after looking at the batteries and model serial numbers of the ones I have on my bench atm, it looks like the first number is the year it was made, next two numbers is the month. Those coincide with the month and year of the laptop serial number on all the toshiba's I'm working on.

So yours would be September of 2006.

Which I would be guessing that the first two digits of the serial number on your laptop is 96, first one is month, second digit is year.


----------

